# iTunes/iPod/iPad won't sort by song name



## DesmondDoomsday (Jul 21, 2011)

(please note that one of the links in this chain is Windows iTunes but others are apple products, so I'm crossposting. Apologies if that is frowned upon).

Suddenly a couple of weeks ago, my songs can no longer be sorted alphabetically by name. The songs are sorted by artist, then by song name. I've tried all the common sense steps on how to sort but nothing works. This occurs on iTunes Windows, iPod, and iPad "Remote" (controlling a mac mini with iTunes).

Please help! Is there some software or other fix out there somewhere?

Here's a video just so you can see I'm not doing it wrong: 




In the video, I'm following advice to click "View as List" then click "Name" to no avail. I also tried clicking other fields and then "Name", but the result is the same-- sorting by artist name first then song name.


----------



## DesmondDoomsday (Jul 21, 2011)

I solved it, but I thought I should post the solution here for others. I was lucky enough to get help from a guy with a bunch of iTunes scripts for fixing the "sort name" on all my songs. They got screwed up somehow, perhaps during a big attempt to merge my music collections. Fixed. Details for the solution are here:

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3166819


----------

